# Finally some time off



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

Looks like I'll have some time away from work from the 31st to the 5th. If anyone in the Jacksonville area is looking to meet up let me know. Looking to see if I can't fool my first red on the fly. Fine with taking my little IPB or will provide gas and beer if someone else wants to use their skiff.


----------

